# Recommendation for OC soccer trainer?



## maestroFRSM (Nov 6, 2019)

Apologies in advance if this has been addressed before. 

Any recommendations for personal soccer trainers based in Orange County?


----------



## Speed (Nov 7, 2019)

burgi hoffman. German guy-my kids really like him and they do well when they have trained with him. great trainer. does smaller groups and personal training.


----------



## Soccer22 (Nov 7, 2019)

Deft Touch in Los Alamitos (Trey Scharlin)


----------



## Poconos (Nov 7, 2019)

2nd the Burgi recommendation.  I also like Jaime Arroyo for shooting technique.


----------



## Dof3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Levi Toth is excellent.  Has made a huge difference in my 2007 DD's skills.  www.levitoth.com


----------



## wsf (Nov 8, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> Levi Toth is excellent.  Has made a huge difference in my 2007 DD's skills.  www.levitoth.com


I second Levi Toth and then also www.culturefc.com offers great private coaching.


----------



## paytoplay (Nov 8, 2019)

Burgi Hoffman
Levi Toth


----------



## timbuck (Nov 8, 2019)

Burgi’s a bit older. 
Levi is younger. 
Both have thick accents.  
Jaime Arroyo is solid. Good personality for all ages. 
Mauricio Bardales (pats coach) is really good too. Great for technical work. 
Kylie Roach is great if you want a female that will push your kid.


----------



## Dirtnap (Nov 11, 2019)

Soccer22 said:


> Deft Touch in Los Alamitos (Trey Scharlin)


 3rd Trey at Deft Touch


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 11, 2019)

Burgi Hoffman. Knows how to train kids properly (national team players, college players, pros) and doesn’t sugar coat how your kids are doing. almost anyone who has been around in OC knows Burgi. I’ve gone to see what they are doing at other training but my kids always go to Burgi for consistent training. Just have to stay away from the “cone tossers” who don’t use anything besides a few cones and maybe a latter every week - some of those guys can also be pretty expensive. Some also think doing push ups, sit ups and running them for an hour is training. When you go to enough camps, individual and group training you will figure out who the legit coaches are


----------



## lakers4life (Feb 24, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Burgi Hoffman. Knows how to train kids properly (national team players, college players, pros) and doesn’t sugar coat how your kids are doing. almost anyone who has been around in OC knows Burgi. I’ve gone to see what they are doing at other training but my kids always go to Burgi for consistent training. Just have to stay away from the “cone tossers” who don’t use anything besides a few cones and maybe a latter every week - some of those guys can also be pretty expensive. Some also think doing push ups, sit ups and running them for an hour is training. When you go to enough camps, individual and group training you will figure out who the legit coaches are


----------



## lakers4life (Feb 24, 2020)

How can I contact info/number for Burgi Hoffman?  Appreciate your help.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 24, 2020)

lakers4life said:


> How can I contact info/number for Burgi Hoffman?  Appreciate your help.








						Premier Youth Soccer Academy of Orange County
					

PYSA is Orange County's premier provider of professional soccer training and camps



					www.premieryouthsocceracademy.com


----------



## eric (Feb 24, 2020)

I like Georges Ba.  Played professionally in Europe and my daughter improved a lot with his camp of mostly boys. I have tried quite a few camps I think his is the best we have been to.  He also does private group training.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 24, 2020)

So Cal Training
					

Southern California's leader in private and small group soccer training—creating the most confident, competitive, and explosive athlete possible.




					socaltraining.com
				












						Coach | Irvine, CA, USA | SOCCER DOMINATION
					

Total soccer domination training. Elite level technical training to improve your game. Learn from the best in southern California.




					www.soccerdomination.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 24, 2020)

Dominic said:


> So Cal Training
> 
> 
> Southern California's leader in private and small group soccer training—creating the most confident, competitive, and explosive athlete possible.
> ...


My dd did Jason back in the day.  He's the real deal and does not sugar anything.  My dd and I were just talking about his training last week. She was 11 and his training was none stop and hard but well worth it


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 24, 2020)

eric said:


> I like Georges Ba.  Played professionally in Europe and my daughter improved a lot with his camp of mostly boys. I have tried quite a few camps I think his is the best we have been to.  He also does private group training.


He is a decent trainer But not at level as some of the other mentioned. Two things you don’t do to other coaches, especially when working camps/clinics that you are paid to be at: 1) Ask kids/parents for contact info 2) Solicite kids to join your private training and/or camps.


----------



## eric (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow. I think it is crazy expensive to pay over $70 for just semi private lesson for just an hour.  From the video I found from youtube, it does not look better than the Futsal training for just $30.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Feb 24, 2020)

Really recommend this place








						Touch N Go
					






					www.touchngosoccer.com
				



It’s in Tustin


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Really recommend this place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, gr8t name!!!  Is it kind of like, "Give N Go" like in hoops?  "Play to be Free"  Awesome tagline.  My dd has had only a few coaches (like now) who have allowed her to play the game free from being yelling at and no more robo messages.  She has learned to create new moves that she has to come up quickly when she's facing a back line of 5'9, 5'10 5'11 and the Full Back at 5'7 who is full of grit and toughness with a never give up attitude.  I also like the "sneak N go" & "Fast n Go" TY for this information bro


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Feb 25, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Wow, gr8t name!!!  Is it kind of like, "Give N Go" like in hoops?  "Play to be Free"  Awesome tagline.  My dd has had only a few coaches (like now) who have allowed her to play the game free from being yelling at and no more robo messages.  She has learned to create new moves that she has to come up quickly when she's facing a back line of 5'9, 5'10 5'11 and the Full Back at 5'7 who is full of grit and toughness with a never give up attitude.  I also like the "sneak N go" & "Fast n Go" TY for this information bro


Sunday nights at 6pm
High school pick up games Co-Ed
The last 3 weeks in a row we’ve driven from south sd to oc for it.. my dd has a had a blast every time.


----------



## methood (Feb 25, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Wow, gr8t name!!!  Is it kind of like, "Give N Go" like in hoops?  "Play to be Free"  Awesome tagline.  My dd has had only a few coaches (like now) who have allowed her to play the game free from being yelling at and no more robo messages.  She has learned to create new moves that she has to come up quickly when she's facing a back line of 5'9, 5'10 5'11 and the Full Back at 5'7 who is full of grit and toughness with a never give up attitude.  I also like the "sneak N go" & "Fast n Go" TY for this information bro


Pass N Move
Stop N Go
Cut N Run
Get N The box (from crossing training?)
Side 2 Side?

ahhh these are best I got


----------



## timbuck (Feb 25, 2020)

methood said:


> Pass N Move
> Stop N Go
> Cut N Run
> Get N The box (from crossing training?)
> ...


You forgot “Come of Ref”


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 25, 2020)

If you’re looking for an independent trainer rather than part in of an organization- Camille Lacey is a great option. Excellent skill instruction, careful warm up / stretching, etc.  runs a vibrant high level small clinic on Friday evening. Tustin Sports Park.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 25, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> My dd did Jason back in the day.  He's the real deal and does not sugar anything.  My dd and I were just talking about his training last week. She was 11 and his training was none stop and hard but well worth it


My son  learned from Jason more than any other coach , and no sugar coating anything. It is a challenge making it through one of his sessions without him getting on you, he puts real pressure on your kid in front of everyone.  It was like a soccer boot camp and my son loved the challenge.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

Dominic said:


> My son  learned from Jason more than any other coach , and no sugar coating anything. It is a challenge making it through one of his sessions without him getting on you, he puts real pressure on your kid in front of everyone.  It was like a soccer boot camp and my son loved the challenge.


Some girls came the first day and never came back again....lol!!!  Not for some and nothing wrong with that.  However, if you want D1 pressure let him have a crack at your kid for at least one session  He was tough on my dd and she handled all the way through.  It was too far to drive from Temecula to Chino Hills but we did a package and it 100% helped my dd.  I think it might be time for another boot camp with ZERO sugar drops of praise from SDA.  I mean that 100%   I also like touch n go too.  Thanks for all the help


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Some girls came the first day and never came back again....lol!!!  Not for some and nothing wrong with that.  However, if you want D1 pressure let him have a crack at your kid for at least one session  He was tough on my dd and she handled all the way through.  It was too far to drive from Temecula to Chino Hills but we did a package and it 100% helped my dd.  I think it might be time for another boot camp with ZERO sugar drops of praise from SDA.  I mean that 100%   I also like touch n go too.  Thanks for all the help


I forgot about him until last week and when my dd said she wanted to get in some private training with a top notch skills pressure coach.  We both thought of Jason and now this today and only 10 minutes away.....just wow, thanks Dom


----------



## Poconos (Mar 4, 2020)

i like what i'm reading re Jason --> can someone post contact info for him?  i hope i'm not being daft but i went through this thread and did not see that info.  apologies in advance.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 4, 2020)

Coach | Irvine, CA, USA | SOCCER DOMINATION
					

Total soccer domination training. Elite level technical training to improve your game. Learn from the best in southern California.




					www.soccerdomination.com
				




Three types of youth soccer coaches in today's youth soccer market.

Coach #1. Syrupy, dreamy, whip cream, sugary and tell you WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR coach with all the inside connections 

2.  Coach #2. Salt, rubbing alcohol, peal your skin back and throw salt on all the goats open sores, all their clear weaknesses laid before all to see, truthful, harsh, honest, yell a little, push you when your lazy and tell you What YOU NEED TO HEAR coach

Coach #3. Yoda coach.

Jason I believe coached back in the day and saw all the craziness and built this boutique for those who want the truth of where their goat is at for top D1 play or just a fair assessment.  He fits #2 and I like that with some Yoda type coach mixed in for my goat and I believe my dd would agree.  #1 coach is dangerous IMHO.  I hope this helps.  My dd is a little scared to go back because of one thing:  its freaking hard, but what all top players need to be aware of if they want to play top college ball   the cool thing too is he had high praise for my goat as did JH and her old DA coach PD. All could be their with a great attitude and hard work.  This guy is the real deal if you want truth.


----------



## Poconos (Mar 4, 2020)

thx


----------

